# Make a Boomstick to Kill a Zombie! (Spirit Halloween Mod)



## Neshaltig (Sep 17, 2016)

Ever see the Shotgun Blast Zombie at Spirit Halloween and wish it came with a shotgun instead of a laser blaster? We're doing an Evil Dead theme this year and what would be better than a boomstick to shoot at a deadite!

I ordered the Shotgun Blast Zombie and it came with a laser blaster! So I ordered their Toy Shotgun and an IR transmitter. Took apart the laser blaster and shotgun, stuffed and soldered some wires, and next thing you know...I've got a boomstick!

The picture below is of the boomstick with the IR LED sticking out of the end.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool idea


----------

